# Es geht ja nicht nur gegen Megaupload... oder: Der böse Bulgare?



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2012)

...sondern die Rechteinhaber gingen in den USA z.B. auch gegen Hotfile vor.

_Wer keine komplizierten Geschichten mag, soll nicht weiter lesen_


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...en-Sharehoster-Hotfile-aufs-Korn-1186009.html



> Der vor zwei Jahren gegründete *Dienst des gebürtigen Bulgaren mit Wohnsitz in Florida* zähle inzwischen zu den 100 meistbesuchten Webseiten der Welt und verletze täglich in massivem Ausmaß die Urheberrechte der Klägerinnen, heißt es nun in der Klage.


 
Es ist mir erst heute aufgefallen, aber wir kennen diesen Bulgaren!

Die Firma, gegen die sich die Klage richtet, ist die HOTFILE CORP im schönen Panama.
https://www.registro-publico.gob.pa/scripts/nwwisapi.dll/conweb/MESAMENU?TODO=SHOW&ID=633796

Es gab mehrere Verfahren, u.a. wurde Hotfile verurteilt, die Namen seiner Affiliates zu nennen...


> Neben den erwähnten Nutzerdaten muss Hotfile darüber hinaus umfangreich Auskunft zu den Top 500 Affiliate-Partner erteilen. Dazu zählt deren Identität - soweit bekannt - sowie die bisher ausgezahlten Beträge.


 
Wenn jemand zufällig diese Liste ergoogeln kann, die würde mich doch sehr interessieren 

Einmal mehr sieht man, zu was unsere Behörden alles in der Lage sind, *wenn es um irgendwelche Rechte irgendwelcher "Rechteinhaber" geht.* (Man schaue mal genau nach, um was es im Hotfile-Verfahren geht... Aber das mal nur nebenbei... google)

In dem Registereintrag steht ja gar nichts von einem Bulgaren. Na, macht nichts. Man kennt die Namen dort trotzdem...

Das sind Firmengründer, die z.B. auch Firmen gegründet haben, die in einem Fall von Dialerbetrug eine Rolle gespielt haben. Liquid Inc, Osnabrück, einige werden sich erinnern... Kein Wunder, denn u.a. haben diese Firmengründer auch "leitende" Funktionen bei einem Firmenanbieter "Fidex" aus Lettland. Natürlich gibt es da noch viel, viel, viel mehr zu sagen, aber... es wird kompliziert genug. Versprochen!

Hierin könnte die Ursache liegen, dass "der Bulgare mit Wohnsitz in Florida" die "Tarnadresse" verwendet, die er halt verwendet... Andere Erklärungen gibt es auch. Vielleicht versteht man das am Ende dieses kleinen Rechercheberichts noch besser... Es ist natürlich auch nicht weiter erstaunlich, dass "der Bulgare" dort noch andere Firmen hat, z.B. eine "Elonex Group"
https://www.registro-publico.gob.pa...U?TODO=SHOW&FROM=ELONEX&TO=&START=1&ID=414749
(ich räume ein, dass es nirgends einen BELEG dafür gibt, dass der Bulgare dort in leitender Funktion auftaucht - aber die Hinweise sind doch ziemlich deutlich)

Diese Firma verwendete eine für eine panamaische Firma ungewöhnliche Telefonnummer
[email protected]
+359.898301302

Beleg für die Beziehung, pornofrei:
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/tabard-bg.com


_pornographischer Exkurs:_

_wenn man diese Nummer in Google schmeißt (und noch mit dem schließlich im Artikel genannten Nachnamen verbindet), erkennt man, womit der Bulgare früher sein Geld verdient hat. Wenn man dann den Nameserver in Google schmeißt, wird es noch eine Runde deutlicher..._

_google "ns1.t**ov.net" liefert u.a. eine höchst interessante Seite *******bestialitypornsite_

_besonders das archivierte Whois dieser Seite ist nicht uninteressant_
_http://www.who.is/domain_archive-com/free******************.com/_

_ich erwähne am Rande noch den Namen "ESTDOMAINS", der hier auftaucht._
_Aber auch xxxp***.net hat eine Geschichte... (WIPO, Domainstreit mit MTV 2001)_


Sollte jemand die Auffassung vertreten, bei Rechtsstreitigkeiten unter Beteiligung von "Rechteinhabern" seien diese per se die "Bösen", muß dies hier doch in Frage gestellt werden - zumindest könnte man sich fragen, ob es bei einem Rechtsstreit zwischen MPAA und diesem "Bulgaren" überhaupt einen Guten und einen Bösen gibt,... Das ist ja bei megauploads auch ein bisschen so. Nur Anonymous hat's wieder... na, lassen wir das...


Kommen wir lieber zu einem weiteren Bulgaren, dem Herrn V.A. (laut Anklage auch Direktor der Hotfile Corp Panama), der hat u.a. eine Firma in Gibraltar

Acid Media Ltd.
Suite 2, Portland House
Glacis Road
auch mit bulgarischer Telefonnummer.

Der gehört zur xxxp***.net und zum WIPO-Streit und ist seit Jahren mit "dem Bulgaren" verbandelt.

Vor langer Zeit wunderte sich der Bulgare z.B. über Einbrüche in seinen Dialerstatistiken einer Firma "Telcoweb". 2001 war das. Lange her.

Der "zweite" Bulgare (AV) taucht in Gerichtsdokumenten auf:
"1:2011cv20427"
Das ist eben der Hotfile-Fall
Noch erstaunlicher: Es gibt jede Menge öffentlicher Dateien zu diesem Fall...

und hier ist meine Lieblingsdatei:
http://docs.justia.com/cases/federa...1:2011cv20427/373206/109/10.pdf?ts=1312462744

Das ist Kino!

Da beschwert sich "der Bulgare" (er unterzeichnet mit: x.x. "Lemuria Communications Inc/AS7366", was durchaus interessant ist) bei seinem Firmengründer, warum er mit nicht relevanten Informationen belastet wird (ach, der sollte mich mal kennen...)


> Thank you for sharing information about your friends and your origin
> but I find it unnecessary and of no particular interest to me.


Aber was war denn nun so langweilig?
Das hier:


> I am from Miami. My best friend is a retired Dade County Sheriff Lt.
> I am close friends with the Miami Herald special investigations.


 
Tja. So reden die miteinander...

Ist ja auch klar... Da werden böse Forderungen an Hotfile gestellt und das wird zugestellt an:


> C*** L***


 
Dabei ist der doch nur der Firmengründer...


> Incorporate Now
> 1007 N Federal Hwy
> Suite 240
> Ft. Lauderdale, Fl.
> 33304


 
zusammen mit einem Zyprioten. 
Spannender Name. Googlen...

Russen? Bulgaren? Miami? Zypern? Gibraltar?

Langsam wird's selbst mir zu dumm...
Was sind denn das für Leute???

Hmm...


> *** nutzt bekannte Sicherheitslücke vom IE, um Javascript/JScript mit lokalen Rechten auszuführen, und so den Downloader auf dem Rechner zu starten. Dieser installierte dann in einem zweiten Schritt den Dialer (oder sonstige Ad/Spyware bei DSL).
> Gibt/gab das Viech auch noch bei [xxx.xxx], Link mit Vorsicht zu geniessen (WhoIs Gibraltar). Dort wird auch auf hxxp://xxx.com verlinkt (WhoIs *Elonexcorp, Panama*),[...] Link auf mp3miracle fand ich auf den Statistiken von hxxp://2awm.com


 
So. Und wenn jetzt noch irgendeiner Hotfile verteidigt, kann ich ihm auch nicht mehr helfen. Als argumentative Verteidigungsstrategie würde ich vorschlagen, in den Gerichtsdokumenten mal ganz genau zu schauen, um welche Dateien es in dem Verfahren geht... Das ist nämlich durchaus interessant...


----------

